# Tear Stains



## Choopy (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 6 months years old maltese.
Since we bought her in January, she had tear stains.
We tried using special eye wipes, who didn't work and now we're trying Essentials Care Tear Stain Remover who help a little bit, but not quite.
Her stains are getting worse everyday and we don't know what to do with it because nothing seems to actually make a real difference.
I see the dogs here and no dog has tear stains like her's.
I tried seaching in here but I couldn't find anything that could help us.

Here's a photo of her from 2 months ago, the stains got worse since then.









I'll be very grateful if someone will help me.
Thanks.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

There are hundreds of posts on tear stains on SM. To sum it all up for you, the best thing you can do right now is just wait it out until she is over 1 year old and then evaluate the staining from there. Tear stains can be from teething, food or environmental allergy, infection, and many other things. Most of the time it is from teething and will go away on its own around their first birthday. Both of mine had bad staining (much worse than the photo you posted) as puppies and sure enough it cleared up around age 1. Try and keep her face as clean and dry as possible by washing her face daily. Many of us use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub for the faces. If her food contains any grains, artificial coloring or soy you may want to consider switching to a higher quality grain-free food.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> There are hundreds of posts on tear stains on SM. To sum it all up for you, the best thing you can do right now is just wait it out until she is over 1 year old and then evaluate the staining from there. Tear stains can be from teething, food or environmental allergy, infection, and many other things. Most of the time it is from teething and will go away on its own around their first birthday. Both of mine had bad staining (much worse than the photo you posted) as puppies and sure enough it cleared up around age 1. Try and keep her face as clean and dry as possible by washing her face daily. Many of us use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub for the faces. If her food contains any grains, artificial coloring or soy you may want to consider switching to a higher quality grain-free food.


:goodpost:

Lola had REALLY bad tearstains when she was younger just like your malt. The tear stains didn't stop until she was almost 2 years old. They just stopped, I'm guessing it was an age thing with mine. But Lisa really did summarize all the tearstain threads very well.


----------

